# Advice To Live By



## Catseye (Mar 3, 2005)

1. Accept that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the
statue.

2. Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to
eat them.

3. Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the
middle of it.

4. Drive carefully. It's not only cars that can be recalled by their
maker.

5. If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.

6. If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was
probably worth it.

7. Never buy a car you can't push.

8. Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then
you won't have a leg to stand on.

9. Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.

10. Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep
late.

11. The second mouse gets the cheese.

12. When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

13. Birthdays are good for you. The more you have, the longer you
live.

14. You may be only one person in the world, but you may also be the
world to one person.

15. Some mistakes are too much fun to only make once.

16. We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are
pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names, and all are
different colors, but they all have to live in the same box.

17. A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a
detour.

Have an awesome day and know that someone has thought about you
today . . . I did.


Cats


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 3, 2005)

These are all great, cats--thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2005)

Ditto, Cats.  

I especially like #16.  If we all drove 57 Chevys, none of us would be cool.


----------



## middie (Mar 3, 2005)

i love #12 lmao


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 3, 2005)

that is so cool cats, thanks for sharing with us.


----------

